# 2 maltese boys from same litter in texas ??



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am on yorkiekingdom and there is someone who just lost her maltese of 8 years to health issues  she had her previous malt for 16 years and she is devastated  

she definitely wants one boy and may want two boys from same litter to have a friend to play with 

She lives in texas so are there any reputable breeders in Texas that you can recommend with their websites so i can send to her  

thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Debbie, Pashes, Divinity and Rhapsody are a few of the breeders in Texas. All have websites.
Depending on where she is located Dvine Maltese in Lousiana may be close to her also.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

Veranda Maltese is in Texas and they have two male puppies listed as available on their website right now! 

http://www.verandamaltese.com/v_puppies.html

Best of luck to your friend.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

THANKS SO MUCH  i will google and get websites unless you have websites for them and i will pass on 

ok this is giving me puppy fever now -lo


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

The puppy pics on Veranda page are outdated. Those pups were out of my Coquette (known as Abigail in her previous life...lol) Either way I do believe someone was talking about they might have pups a few weeks back but that is not their exact pics. I wish your friend much luck in her search for a new darling or two. :wub: 




QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Jun 10 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788615


> Veranda Maltese is in Texas and they have two male puppies listed as available on their website right now!
> 
> http://www.verandamaltese.com/v_puppies.html
> 
> Best of luck to your friend.[/B]


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Euphoria is another breeder...she and Rhapsody are both in Buda, TX. There is also Tajon in OK


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks again for helping me help her


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, seeing all those name of great breeders in Texas makes me jealous!! Texas is a gold mine of wonderful Malt breeders!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 10 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788787


> Euphoria is another breeder...she and Rhapsody are both in Buda, TX. There is also Tajon in OK[/B]


I feel fortunate to live in Texas...I can drive to see pups.... Here are the Euphoria and Rhapsody links...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just throwing this out there. You never know, she may be interested.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/she...rt=&preview=


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 10 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788794


> Thanks again for helping me help her [/B]


Do you know who the member is? I dont get on YK anymore but I've met a couple TX members with maltese at local meetups we have had. I feel horrible for their loss


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

08:41 AM karlaparis88 her friend 


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 11 2009, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788969


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 10 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788794





> Thanks again for helping me help her [/B]


Do you know who the member is? I dont get on YK anymore but I've met a couple TX members with maltese at local meetups we have had. I feel horrible for their loss 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks passing on



QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 10 2009, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788939


> Just throwing this out there. You never know, she may be interested.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/she...rt=&preview=[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks again everyone have passed on all the links to her


----------



## GrandTheftAlice (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm getting my little girl (in 18 days!!!) from Elegant Maltese near Denton, Texas. Tonya is a wonderful breeder and I know she is expecting a litter July 4th weekend :biggrin:


----------



## adura (Feb 19, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 11 2009, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789136


> thanks again everyone have passed on all the links to her [/B]


Adura Maltese also has a few boys available. In Dallas - [email protected]


----------



## adura (Feb 19, 2009)

Adura Maltese in Dallas also has boys available. [email protected]


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (adura @ Jun 19 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794137


> Adura Maltese in Dallas also has boys available. [email protected] [/B]


I personally know this show breeder. :biggrin: She has excellent CH pedigrees and shows herself. If anyone wants more information, PM me.

I am so glad I live in Texas. Texas has many wonderful maltese show breeders.


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jun 19 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794187


> QUOTE (adura @ Jun 19 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794137





> Adura Maltese in Dallas also has boys available. [email protected] [/B]


I personally know this show breeder. :biggrin: She has excellent CH pedigrees and shows herself. If anyone wants more information, PM me.

I am so glad I live in Texas. Texas has many wonderful maltese show breeders.
[/B][/QUOTE]
This is a wonderful show breeder. Her pedigress are from a top tier breeder. She has wonderful puppies and is looking for great pet homes for them. You can P either Aggiemomn or mystelf for her contact information


----------

